# Starting a logging business



## bjohnson1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hell all I am new at this.....my first post. Just wondering if anyone has any helpful information on getting started in a logging business. One of my five uncles owned and operated one, but died of a heart attack at 50. Well I miss the woods my remaining four uncles agreed to help me. As far as money I will be receiving a settlement soon from a automobile accident.......so now i guess i just post away and let your helpful hints/tips or opinions flow.........thanks


----------



## MorningW00d (Mar 22, 2011)

Get the biggest coolest looking saw and hit the woods!


----------



## GLOBOTREE (Mar 22, 2011)

Well...logging can be done these days rather efficiently. If I were to give you any advice I would say to start with the end user. You need to have buyers for your logs. Maybe consider setting up a mill of some design and then plan to prepare your logs for market. If you are thinking more the fine details to get them logs there out of the woods...then by all means look for a good crew right straight off. Your going to need someone to count on, and yes a kickin saw too. I personally can say that if your not gettin the sort of advice you want, try persistance in everything you do. See ya around and welcome to Arboristsite, here we care for the survivors of the once heavily populated Forest.


----------



## parttime (Mar 23, 2011)

who said " start will a million dollars and log til your broke." good luck


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 23, 2011)

It's all pretty simple if you know the #'s and especially the wood as far as grade and it's value on the stump and the mill.
Log buyers and mills are always on the lookout for stupid loggers as we've all been there. when we first started up.
Knowing how to cut logs for grade and yeild is all important. The money is made on the landing. Stay away from second and third party log buyers and especially ones who want to buy sawlogs in max merchantable length. 
Just buy yourself a small skidder and know the prices before you start cutting unless the timber was free. Lol
My advice is based on hardwood species. Softwoods are another ball game entirely.
Hope this helps and good luck.

John


----------



## ru55ell (Mar 24, 2011)

Rule #1 You can not make profit on pulp!!!! Just because you see loads of pulp going down the road doesn't mean people are making money on those loads. As a small producer your costs will be way to high.

My motto is if you can drive over the downed log leave it on the ground.

Rule#2 The bigger your pulp pile the less money you will have.

Good Luck


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 1, 2011)

I think one of the big things to keep in mind is that these mills are out to make money. Even if it's off your back. Not sure how it works back there, but here most of the time the mills or timber owners contract out the cutting, logging, hauling tasks. Get everything in writing, everything. Sometimes these guys will make you feel like long lost friends. Then when small things come up, so does their character. The days of the handshake are done. You have to know your numbers. This is a business where you can go down in a hurry as the markets are played so closely. Logging is a great occupation but you can't do it for the experience.


----------



## jay_d (Aug 14, 2013)

ru55ell said:


> Rule #1 You can not make profit on pulp!!!! Just because you see loads of pulp going down the road doesn't mean people are making money on those loads. As a small producer your costs will be way to high.
> 
> My motto is if you can drive over the downed log leave it on the ground.
> 
> ...



i make a comfortable living cutting ONLY pine pulpwood


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have heard more than one person say there is more money to be made out of the woods rather than in it. My brother runs a big firewood operation and he never really made decent money until he got out of the woods and started buying firewood logs delivered to his property and processing at his house. The equipment for harvesting and moving logs is VERY expensive. The costs to run a big firewood operation 2000+cords/year is also steep (he has about $250K involved) but the equipment tends to last longer (TW firewood processor, Kubota tractor, conveyors, and two dump trucks for deliveries).

Milling wood for specialty lumber can be a good money maker. Cutting and drying big slabs for unique projects can be a big winner. Processing big unique logs for table tops and mantles can be worthwhile and the investment is considerably less. Tree services can also supply upban trees for processing for not much money but the metal in them can be a problem. It can also add unique character that some woodworker's want.


----------

